# Cheap Lanterns



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I found these lanterns at lowes for 75 cents. So I aged them and added some paper towel roll candles. I like how they came out.


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

Great buy and they look great! I may have to go check our Lowes!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice job....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, and I've been looking for some cheap lanterns for our graveyard!

Good job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work, they look good.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Great score! I agree, they turned out really nice.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the aging on the metal!!
How did you do it on the glass?


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeeha, Beelce, Roxyblue, Pagan, The Halloween Lady: Thanks for the wonderful compliments

Qdance it is just black acrylic paint on the glass


----------

